# Uber Leaving Houston?



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.mystatesman.com/news/news/uber-threatens-to-leave-houston-if-fingerprinting-/nrCqX/


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Uber threatens to leave Houston if fingerprinting continues there*
By Ben Wear - American-Statesman Staff
Posted: 1:17 p.m. Wednesday, April 27, 2016
Uber has notified Houston it has a problem with fingerprinting.

The company sent a letter to the Houston City Council at 1 p.m. Wednesday complaining of what it says is a cumbersome city licensing process for ride-hailing drivers, and the ride-hailing giant lobs an open-ended threat to cease operations there if the rules are not changed.
Substituting the company's name-based background checks for the city-required fingerprint-based checks, the letter from Uber's Houston's general manager Sarfraz Maredia suggests, would be a good start.
"We know that many of you have inherited these challenging regulations and we are optimistic that we can work together in the next few months to bring Houston's rules more in line with the rest of the country," Maredia wrote. "However, if the city refuses to act, we will have to cease operations just as other ridesharing platforms previously did."
Houston officials, who had just received the letter, had no immediate comment.

+
NANCY SARNOFF
Drivers who want to work for Uber currently go through a licensing process at the city-run Houston Permitting Center. Lyft does ... Read More
The missive comes as a politically propitious juncture for the ride-hailing company. Uber and Lyft are locked in political combat in Austin and early voting is already underway on Proposition 1, an initiative to abolish Austin's requirement that ride-hailing drivers be fingerprinted for criminal background checks here. The election is May 7.
Houston's regulations, passed by a former city council in August 2014, have become a political chess piece in the Austin election because of that city's fingerprinting requirement. The message from those who oppose Prop 1 is that Uber has accepted fingerprinting in Houston, so therefore such a requirement in Austin is reasonable and workable.
Wednesday's letter to Houston rebuts that notion.
The company in the letter, and a three-page report accompanying it, says that "onboarding" ride-hailing drivers in Houston can now take up to four months because of the city's "ten duplicative, time-consuming, and expensive steps to obtain a license to drive on a ridesharing platform," Maredia's letter says. The company asserts that 20,000 people in Houston have applied to them to drive in the 18 months since the Houston rules went into effect in November 2104, then never followed through because, the company asserts, of the trouble it takes to get a license.
The result for the public, the company says in the letter, is that demand for ride-hailing is rising twice as fast as its ability to bring more drivers on its app. Because of that, the letter says, ride-hailing customers in Houston as more likely to encounter increased "surge" prices because demand more often exceeds the supply of Uber drivers.
The company does not disclose to the media or public how many drivers it has working in Houston, and it obtained a court order preventing city of Houston officials from releasing that information. (Lyft does not operate in Houston.)
The report released Wednesday by Uber includes a chart purporting to show drivers-per-million residents in Houston, Austin and Los Angeles, and the chart is presented in such a way as to imply that Austin (with no fingerprinting required until Feb. 28) has many more drivers per million residents.
But the chart has no numbers listed on its vertical scale of drivers per million residents, rendering it qualitative in nature, not quantitative. Given that and the company's refusal to release driver figures, it is impossible to confirm the company's claims about driver supply there.
The letter and report do not mention that Houston has a process under which a driver can get a 30-day "provisional" license without first going through fingerprinting. But according to Uber, a Houston driver, even to get that provisional license, must complete a physical, take a drug test, appear at Houston municipal court to get a check of outstanding criminal warrants, buy a fire extinguisher for the car, get his or her car inspected by a city inspector and get an Uber identifying marker for the car.
The Austin ordinance that would be abolished if Prop 1 passes (and replaced by a Uber-and-Lyft-authored ordinance that does not require fingerprinting) does not have a process for a provisional license. But it also does not require drivers to take a physical or drug test, or have a separate vehicle inspection.

*About the Author*








BEN WEAR Ben Wear covers transportation for the Austin American-Statesman.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

This is nothing more than Uber wanting to whip up their customer base into influencing local regulation.
Stay strong, Houston


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I wonder when Uber's going to send a similar letter to NYC?
Stay strong Houston ... it's definitely a bluff. From what I heard, people at the Austin polling locations are shocked that so many people are voting NO.
One this missing from all the Uber/Lyft ads in Austin is that none of the ads say "If you don't vote Yes, we are leaving Austin"


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I wonder when Uber's going to send a similar letter to NYC?
> Stay strong Houston ... it's definitely a bluff. From what I heard, people at the Austin polling locations are shocked that so many people are voting NO.
> One this missing from all the Uber/Lyft ads in Austin is that none of the ads say "If you don't vote Yes, we are leaving Austin"


Uber thinks they bringing joy to Houston! Just go away Uber nobody gonna miss you!!!


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Get Me hopes Uber leaves. Uber, the pretender, will never be missed.

*https://www.texastribune.org/2016/04/27/austin-company-poised-fill-gap-uber-lyft/*


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> Get Me hopes Uber leaves. Uber, the pretender, will never be missed.
> 
> *https://www.texastribune.org/2016/04/27/austin-company-poised-fill-gap-uber-lyft/*


Yeah ... but the Austin company they are talking about is GetMe ... which has some serious app and process issues; albeit, they pay more and have 24/7 phone support for both drivers & pax


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Yeah ... but the Austin company they are talking about is GetMe ... which has some serious app and process issues; albeit, they pay more and have 24/7 phone support for both drivers & pax


Northern Star who used to work for Uber went to GetMe i think. She used to post on uberpeople. Maybe she'll comment. Anyone remember?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Frankly, I think Houston & Austin should call Uber's bluff ... 'cause until Uber tries to pull the plug on NYC ... they're not serious about their no fingerprint stance. Besides in NYC drivers need chauffeurs license, medical test, drug test, etc ... and they still have over 35,000 drivers in the city.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do not forget that Maryland is planning to licence drivers and have them submit to a Law Enforcement background/fingerprint check. Not only has Uber not issued even the first whimper of protest, it is helping to collect information on the drivers and had them give an electronic consent to submitting information.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Here is the press conference with Sylvester Turner our Mayor and City COuncil members.
They are not going to last IMHO.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Frankly, I think Houston & Austin should call Uber's bluff ... .


Houston just did.. see my post above... WOW


----------



## Larry609 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm thinking about joining up with Uber - but I am left a bit perplexed by the complete stupidity of management re: fingerprinting and background checks. I have a Concealed Handgun License (yes, I know the rules say that drivers and riders can't carry), and that license suffices for me to by a handgun without going through the Federal system for approval. Since I submitted my fingerprintes to the DPS and the DPS and FBI did a complete background check, why is that not good enough for a piddly company like Uber? Just wondering.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Larry609 said:


> I'm thinking about joining up with Uber - but I am left a bit perplexed by the complete stupidity of management re: fingerprinting and background checks. I have a Concealed Handgun License (yes, I know the rules say that drivers and riders can't carry), and that license suffices for me to by a handgun without going through the Federal system for approval. Since I submitted my fingerprintes to the DPS and the DPS and FBI did a complete background check, why is that not good enough for a piddly company like Uber? Just wondering.


The fingerprinting and in depth background check are for the Houston TNC permit. Uber runs their own, and from what the Mayor said, they miss some important stuff.

RC


----------



## Larry609 (Apr 28, 2016)

Richard Cranium said:


> The fingerprinting and in depth background check are for the Houston TNC permit. Uber runs their own, and from what the Mayor said, they miss some important stuff.RC


One might think that Houston, being part of Texas, would take Texas' word that I'm clean. Then again, this IS a Republican state, and the laws are created much like the city has been without any zoning; haphazard and meant to enrich the rich. The City won't take a CHL because they would lose the revenue.

I also have 11 Class III ATF permits - but, apparently, THAT is not good enough, even though it means that I can drag around my suppressed, full-auto MP5A3 whilst I go about my business (non-Uber business) around Texas, and do it completely legally. (and, there are some parts of Houston that I'd prefer not to go without it!) And no; I don't ever drive around with a full-auto weapon unless I'm going feral hog hunting.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Larry609 said:


> One might think that Houston, being part of Texas, would take Texas' word that I'm clean. Then again, this IS a Republican state, and the laws are created much like the city has been without any zoning; haphazard and meant to enrich the rich. The City won't take a CHL because they would lose the revenue.
> 
> I also have 11 Class III ATF permits - but, apparently, THAT is not good enough, even though it means that I can drag around my suppressed, full-auto MP5A3 whilst I go about my business (non-Uber business) around Texas, and do it completely legally. (and, there are some parts of Houston that I'd prefer not to go without it!) And no; I don't ever drive around with a full-auto weapon unless I'm going feral hog hunting.


Does a DWI stop you from having a CHL? And by the way, one of the issues is also with false identities. You want someone who uses YOUR info to skip through because YOU have a CHL?

FYI it's not that difficult to get the TNC license. Took me about 6 hours altogether over 2 days. If you get organized it's just not that big a deal. And even if you didn't get fingerprinted you'd still have to do the other stuff--drug test, medical/eye exam etc.

Uber is lying about it being that big a deal.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> Houston just did.. see my post above... WOW


WOW ... Awesome response from Houston Mayor ... "Not going to be held hostage by Uber" ...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber is lying about it being that big a deal.


Fuzzy ... it's the Uber - modus operandi


----------



## Larry609 (Apr 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Does a DWI stop you from having a CHL? And by the way, one of the issues is also with false identities. You want someone who uses YOUR info to skip through because YOU have a CHL?
> 
> FYI it's not that difficult to get the TNC license. Took me about 6 hours altogether over 2 days. If you get organized it's just not that big a deal. And even if you didn't get fingerprinted you'd still have to do the other stuff--drug test, medical/eye exam etc.
> 
> Uber is lying about it being that big a deal.


Any criminal conviction and I would lose my CHL and my ATF licenses... for how long would depend upon whether it was misdemeanor or a felony and whether it was a domestic violence offense. I've never heard of anybody using a fake CHL license. But if somebody wants to risk that then there a lot more important things that they can be doing other than hiring on Uber, like illegally buying guns.

As far as the eye test, is it a standard driver's eye test?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> Here is the press conference with Sylvester Turner our Mayor and City COuncil members.
> They are not going to last IMHO.


Everyone should share this video as much as they can ... would love to see 100K views before May 7th (considering only 64 views so far ... it's a tall order); but we posted this to our FB & TW accounts and told our followers to share it ... so maybe we can get some traction. ATX 22 ... what do you think?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do not forget that Maryland is planning to licence drivers and have them submit to a Law Enforcement background/fingerprint check. Not only has Uber not issued even the first whimper of protest, it is helping to collect information on the drivers and had them give an electronic consent to submitting information.


I thought it was responsible response from Houston Mayor Turner and City Council ...

Key points: 

Uber didn't even have the decency of sending the letter to Houston Mayor directly; Mayor was alerted about the existence of the letter via Twitter
Uber & Lyft started working illegally in Houston in Feb 2014
Uber's background check doesn't check records in DE, MA, SD or WY
Too many Uber drivers ... drivers not getting anticipated volume of activity (quote: http://j.mp/1WTVXDn)
Uber has significantly more drivers than all taxi & limo companies combined


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Larry609 said:


> Any criminal conviction and I would lose my CHL and my ATF licenses... for how long would depend upon whether it was misdemeanor or a felony and whether it was a domestic violence offense. I've never heard of anybody using a fake CHL license. But if somebody wants to risk that then there a lot more important things that they can be doing other than hiring on Uber, like illegally buying guns.
> 
> As far as the eye test, is it a standard driver's eye test?


It's just the read the fourth line down or whatever it is to get a DL test. Where I did my medical they just had the chart on the wall.

My point is that unless you go for fingerprinting there is no way to know if it's a stolen identity. When Houston started this they found many drivers using aliases. Just because you have a CHL doesn't mean the person who stole your identity even knows you have it. But you don't want them driving under your name.

If they fingerprint you and verify it is INDEED you, then yes they didn't need to check the fingerprints. But to know that you still have to go get fingerprinted. It's not just about running the prints to check for crimes, it's about making sure you are who you say you are. I suppose one could argue they could run them JUST to check ID if you have a CHL but you're already there at that point. It just becomes silly--easier to just treat everyone the same.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ziggy, that video has a lot of twitter traction already


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

Once again Uber threatens to leave a city because the law is compatible with their business model. Boo Hoo.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Here is another opportunity for Lyft that likely it will blow.

Lyft should come out in support of the fingerprinting. It might even take some of GM's money and offer at least a partial subsidy to the drivers for the fee. It could offer either that or a nice sign-on bonus to Uber drivers and a subsidy to its current drivers (is Lyft in Houston, even?).

Lyft can then puff out its chest and tell the people of Houston, "Let Uber pick up its ball and go home crying, people of Houston, we can play with my ball". Even if Uber backs down, it still looks bad.


But, as it failed to do in Austin and San Antonio, it is likely that Lyft will not take advantage of this.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Everyone should share this video as much as they can ... would love to see 100K views before May 7th (considering only 64 views so far ... it's a tall order); but we posted this to our FB & TW accounts and told our followers to share it ... so maybe we can get some traction. ATX 22 ... what do you think?


Wow great video. So refreshing to see someone putting Uber in line.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Here is another opportunity for Lyft that likely it will blow.
> 
> Lyft should come out in support of the fingerprinting. It might even take some of GM's money and offer at least a partial subsidy to the drivers for the fee. It could offer either that or a nice sign-on bonus to Uber drivers and a subsidy to its current drivers (is Lyft in Houston, even?).
> 
> ...


Lyft doesn't operate in Houston at all.
The only market I am aware of where Lyft operates with fingerprinting is NYC.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> The only market I am aware of where Lyft operates with fingerprinting is NYC.


..........and I guess that soon we can add Maryland to that list. Maryland is planning to issue licences to TNC drivers. As a part of that, it is planning to subject drivers to a Law Enforcement fingerprint and background checks. This is still pending, mind you, but neither Uber nor Lyft has protested. Uber has been collecting electronic consent to submit its drivers' information to Maryland.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Here is another opportunity for Lyft that likely it will blow. Lyft should come out in support of the fingerprinting.


Lyft has protested more about fingerprints than Uber ... at every Austin meeting, Lyft professed that they did not operate in any city that requires fingerprints; when pressed about NYC ... their response was "that's different". *only key difference is that NYC is the #1 city in US (transportation wise) and they want their slice of the pie ... so they are abiding by NYC rules which requires TLC license ... which requires fingerprints and many of the other things required by Houston. Austin's ordinance is much more lenient than NYC or Houston, as it does not require medical exam or drug screening (though it should).

Besides since Lyft does not offer a Lux or Black class of service, it's unlikely that they can replace Uber in the market ... as many business and affluent people want a service between a taxi and BlackCar service ... Uber provides that with their Lux & UberBlack classes.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

This video needs to be sent to every mayors office and every city council where U/L operate.

While I am a less government type of guy, these regs seem quite fair and reasonable. Fair is fair if the cabs/limos/bus drivers have to do it. But since the regs create a barrier to entry, albeit a small one, Travis's panties are in a twist since it will slow down their burn and churn with drivers as it's currently so much cheaper to onboard new drivers than to take care of the current ones.

I hope Juno is watching this, there's a big opportunity here.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Basically all Uber is saying is, "We need to get Houston's regulations in line with the rest of the country before the rest of the country get's their regulations in line with Houston's".

After all, if every city in the country adopts the same regulations on fingerprint background checks, Uber cannot boycott all of them.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Larry609 said:


> I'm thinking about joining up with Uber - but I am left a bit perplexed by the complete stupidity of management re: fingerprinting and background checks. I have a Concealed Handgun License (yes, I know the rules say that drivers and riders can't carry), and that license suffices for me to by a handgun without going through the Federal system for approval. Since I submitted my fingerprintes to the DPS and the DPS and FBI did a complete background check, why is that not good enough for a piddly company like Uber? Just wondering.


I don't think you understand the fingerprint based background check system and how it works.

I am a CHL/LTC instructor - your permit to carry is irrelevant to the City of Austin.

I also have over 40 registered Class III machine guns and about 25 silencers. So it's safe to say I probably have just as many fingerprint applications as you do Larry. But these fingerprints are not valid for the background check at hand.

Every tenprint submission goes on a "blue" FD-258 Federal fingerprint "Applicant" card. This generates a record of a particular application you're submitting for. This triggers the FBI to do a background check on you, but it also creates a filing system. If you're ever been fingerprinted before, you have a CII number (Criminal Identification Index). It would start with an "A" if you were arrested, and "M" if you were only an applicant. What the new tenprint card does is adds your latest application to the Federal database of everything else you applied for.

So let's say you applied for a Top Secret clearance for a Federal job in 1999. In 2001, you applied for a Concealed Handgun License. In 2005, you applied for a Police Officer position at APD. In 2016, you applied for a Chauffer's Permit with the City of Austin. Your fingerprints have never changed since your initial application in 1999, but you have been fingerprinted four times. So if someone were to pull your "rap sheet," you'd have an "M" number, which would indicate you applied to those four places for a background check.

So if the fingerprinting passes then you will have to re-submit your tenprint again. I have an expired Chauffer's permit from the City of Austin (I think it expired in 2015, or if it's valid more than 2 years then it still may be valid), but if this Proposition is denied and I have to apply to drive, I'll just stand in line and renew the permit I once had (or still do have).

Uber sent all of us drivers an email saying that Uber WILL leave if this Proposition fails. We will see if they do. It's not my full time job so don't base my budget off of it. I just do it for some side cash and to meet people.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberDriver512 said:


> Uber sent all of us drivers an email saying that Uber WILL leave if this Proposition fails. We will see if they do. It's not my full time job so don't base my budget off of it. I just do it for some side cash and to meet people.


Uber sent Austin drivers this email about the time that they told Houston Mayor to change their regulations to repeal fingerprinting. Though, interestingly, I didn't hear anything about a similar ultimatum to NYC Mayor. Like you, I've been fingerprinted many times (VET, LEO, EMT, etc); bring it on ... no biggie.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

The more they fight it, it appears the pushback from the cities is getting stronger. Uber was lobbying the Texas Legislature to set regulations at the state level, but the Legislature let it die without a vote in the last session. 
I think they were successful in pushing their agenda in a couple of states. North Carolina was one, I think.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Houston drivers must be making bank with the awesome surges this article states are occurring


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Nobody opposes this expect Uber and criminals not wanting to get caught. They ran sting operations at LA airport and caught drivers with felonies, warrants, and recently let out of prison for rape and murder.
No reason not to fingerprint and shut up neh sayers.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Ziggy, that video has a lot of twitter traction already


not enough ... according to YouTube only 122 views so far. And I haven't seen a single national news network cover it online or on TV


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

NYC & LA ... just started requiring drivers to take a selfie before they can login to app for the day ... 3 strikes and you're deactivated temporarily until someone can manually verify the driver.

> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...res-well-lit-selfie-drivers-article-1.2616898

Step in the right direction; but I still want fingerprints ... and considering that NYC has both fingerprints & real-time selfies ... should be a no-brainer to keep fingerprints in Austin & Houston


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> not enough ... according to YouTube only 122 views so far. And I haven't seen a single national news network cover it online or on TV


It can be viewed on Twitter without opening YouTube. I have seen it tweeted or retweeted dozens of times.
Hey! My first featured thread!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> This is nothing more than Uber wanting to whip up their customer base into influencing local regulation.
> Stay strong, Houston


The mayor and city council already realizes that and won't be pressured by these crooks who wage on the publics ignorance.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Houston drivers must be making bank with the awesome surges this article states are occurring


Lol, I would check the Houston subforum and ask those drivers how much bank they're getting.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm moving to Houston


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Is that much of a issue for uber to follow the law.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Foober makes rules, regulations, and laws. They don't follow them.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Foober makes rules, regulations, and laws. They don't follow them.


Law on demand


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Foober makes rules, regulations, and laws. They don't follow them.


Yeah.They always go into cites and break laws i don't know why I'm surprised.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

We are expecting alot of rain again. Maybe we can "ship" Uber out on floats with this round.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

What twitter handles are used? I only retweeted @SylvesterTurners tweet. I'd like to retweet more if you can post the twitter handles.

#MayorTurnerisnotaDeBlasio


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

These apps companies dont pay attention to the law I'm in California on vacation drive in Dallas turned lyft app on to see what prime time looks like out here and got a ping.How the hell does that happen.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> Houston drivers must be making bank with the awesome surges this article states are occurring


I must have missed that...

Problem is surges don't last long and pax know to wait. Plus they can lock in a rate, sometimes up to 12 minutes tgat I've seen. The higher surges don't even LAST 10 minutes.

Here. Awesome!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Houston mayor should tell uber that if NYC can have fingerprints and selfies that Houston residents deserve to be protected as well as the NYC residents


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Besides since Lyft does not offer a Lux or Black class of service, it's unlikely that they can replace Uber in the market ... as many business and affluent people want a service between a taxi and BlackCar service ... Uber provides that with their Lux & UberBlack classes.


Here, users like to be able to choose different levels of Uber based on what they think that they need. It is not unusual for an Uber user here to use UberX, at times, Uber Taxi at others and Uber Black for yet another. Sometmes they have large articles or many people, so they choose either Uber SUV or UberXL.

I know one household where the wife uses UberX, the husband uses either Uber Black or Uber Taxi, the two high school age children use Uber Taxi and the wife sends home her housekeeper on Uber Pool. I have picked up everyone at that house while I was driving either Uber Taxi or UberX. It was probably the one time that I did not complain about a U-Pool, as I have received more than a little business from that one address.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I must have missed that...
> View attachment 37742


From Uber...lol

"_The result for the public, the company says in the letter, is that demand for ride-hailing is rising twice as fast as its ability to bring more drivers on its app. Because of that, the letter says, ride-hailing customers in Houston as more likely to encounter increased "surge" prices because demand more often exceeds the supply of Uber drivers."_


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> From Uber...lol
> 
> "_The result for the public, the company says in the letter, is that demand for ride-hailing is rising twice as fast as its ability to bring more drivers on its app. Because of that, the letter says, ride-hailing customers in Houston as more likely to encounter increased "surge" prices because demand more often exceeds the supply of Uber drivers."_


I'll bet Uber's counting stats based on the fact that many drivers didn't drive during the flood; though uber conveniently forgot to tell anyone that they applied an 8.8X surge citywide during the flood.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

If you looked up "pathological liar" on the good ole interwebs, whose name would pop up?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> If you looked up "pathological liar" on the good ole interwebs, whose name would pop up?


Actually - narcissistic pathological liar - might be more accurate


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> Here is the press conference with Sylvester Turner our Mayor and City COuncil members.
> They are not going to last IMHO.


Wow awesome! I'm in the Denver Market and if the city counsel wanted to do the same thing, I would have no problem in doing so. I do this part time, but having the ability to log in whenever I want, it's truly been a blessing. I now also drive for Lyft, so having that much more flexibility has truly helped me. It sounds like the Houston counsel is going to stand their ground, good for them! Good job! If Uber Left Denver, I would just sign up with whatever other company came into town also. No big deal really.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow! I wish he was the mayor of my city!
This mayor is great!. I especially loved the part where he and the counsel members literally started chuckling over Uber's juvenile ways. How uber tweeted their threat of leaving rather than meeting with the city. 

Uber - dung hole of the transportation industry.


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

I drive in CT and have no regulations at this time in our state. I sent a letter to my state rep. Reccomendimg the f endorsement be implemented by the state. Our f endorsement is the same item used to background check exsisting cab drivers and livery drivers( I drove limos 9 years) Our f endorsement costs about 15 dollars a year and put your fingerprints in the system.
This state is such a mess, there will be no regulations passed a second straight year.
Ubers biggest fear of back ground checks done by an outside entity, it takes there mass hiring campaigns out of there control.
I also had pointed out in my letter the safe ride fee( now renamed a booking fee) should be paid to the state for doing the back ground checks.
It's sad that the company who claims us partners operates the way they do.
Good luck Houston, hoping to see you win this fight.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If I was the official in charge of making such decisions for the City of Houston and I received such an ultimatum I'd tell Uber to close the door on its way out. Typical Uber arrogance.


Ok, so the process takes 4 months. Even if this were true, which I doubt, and it did take so long to recruit drivers then all this would mean is that it would be a good idea for Uber to assign some value to drivers and expend some effort on retaining them. I.e. giving them a reason to keep working for Uber instead of treating them like an expendable commodity that can easily be replaced by the next batch to come through the revolving door.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Ok, so the process takes 4 months. Even if this were true, which I doubt,


In the District of Columbia, once you pass the Hack Test and go for your fingerprints, it takes four to six weeks after you submit your fingerprints for the results to come back from the FBI. This is for the hack licence.

If Uber were to request that the Texas cities give the drivers six months to comply, I would expect that the Regulators or other Officials would consider that a reasonable request. If we assume the four months, that would give the drivers a sixty day window to submit their application if they wanted to continue uninterrupted driving. Those who wait until the last minute would suffer the consequences of their procrastination.

Those who are driving now could continue to drive, but would need to do something within the six month window. New applicants can just wait.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

In my conversations with Houston drivers, the only time it would take 4 months to onboard a driver is if they had either a questionable item in their background check, or have moved across multiple cities/states in a short period of time. 
Most are 3 weeks or less. Uber's argument that people are signing up and not following through is a sign that there are people signing up who don't want a fingerprint background check done, and/or don't want to pay for a TNC license. To Uber, anything that keeps a questionable driver out of the system is "onerous". I see more and more cities pushing back against their wild west model, especially as lawsuits mount up.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Amid Uber ultimatum, city pushes forward plans for new app before Super Bowl*

http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/...uston-law-firm-of-smith-adams-law-feehan.html

The wheels of justice grind slowly. Competition cometh for that 30+% takeout.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

What kind of maniacs fight the requirement for fingerprinting and proper background checks?

How do you spin that in your favor? 

The part about their lawsuit which is preventing the Mayor from stating how many drivers they have is also truly amazing.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> What kind of maniacs fight the requirement for fingerprinting and proper background checks?
> 
> How do you spin that in your favor?
> 
> The part about their lawsuit which is preventing the Mayor from stating how many drivers they have is also truly amazing.


Uber scorched earth diplomacy. Uber will never give up Houston, IMHO. After the Mayor's speech, it's Uber's move. Don't know if money envelopes will work in this case because Mayor put such heavy emphasis on "Safety."


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Ca$h4 said:


> Uber scorched earth diplomacy. Uber will never give up Houston, IMHO. After the Mayor's speech, it's Uber's move. Don't know if money envelopes will work in this case because Mayor put such heavy emphasis on "Safety."


I've never seen anything like these people. I really sort of fear for Humanity in general. Next stop is autonomous cars, which no one was really asking for, and then what. No jobs, .0001% of the population controlling most of the wealth.


----------



## jrel (Apr 25, 2015)

I gotta say I love what this mayor and city council have done. I wish the board in South Florida had the balls to stick it to Uber like Houston but they bend when people cry.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> From Uber...lol
> 
> "_The result for the public, the company says in the letter, is that demand for ride-hailing is rising twice as fast as its ability to bring more drivers on its app. Because of that, the letter says, ride-hailing customers in Houston as more likely to encounter increased "surge" prices because demand more often exceeds the supply of Uber drivers."_


It's because drivers like me won't even turn on the app if it's not at least a 2.0 surge. If they doubled the prices the surges would almost disappear overnight.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> If I was the official in charge of making such decisions for the City of Houston and I received such an ultimatum I'd tell Uber to close the door on its way out. Typical Uber arrogance.
> 
> Ok, so the process takes 4 months. Even if this were true, which I doubt, and it did take so long to recruit drivers then all this would mean is that it would be a good idea for Uber to assign some value to drivers and expend some effort on retaining them. I.e. giving them a reason to keep working for Uber instead of treating them like an expendable commodity that can easily be replaced by the next batch to come through the revolving door.


It absolutely DOES NOT take 4 months. Probably many drivers start with uber but drive outside the city for a while then realise they need to get it as they can't make money if they don't pick up in the city and then go get the license. So they may not get it right away, but they could.

Also, during 4x4 they were able to get many out of town drivers 30 day licenses in a matter of days. With thise, you have 30 days to complete fingerprinting.

The only thing that HAS to be scheduled is the fingerprinting. I just checked and you can get an appointment in several locations within 3 days. It takes about 2-4 days to come back. Everything else can be done by walk in.

This is just a lie.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver ... Did Fuber get a pass in Maryland? Seems that they were able to get PSC to grant provisional TNC permits without fingerprints and according to what I read TNC's can apply to PSC for a waiver from fingerprints (http://mgaleg.maryland.gov/pubs/legislegal/2015rs-90-day-report.pdf ... see page 303)


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If Uber were to request that the Texas cities give the drivers six months to comply, I would expect that the Regulators or other Officials would consider that a reasonable request.


Austin is giving Uber/Lyft 1 year to comply here ... and at that they are only asking for 90% compliance ... I guess the 10% will be the hardcore criminals. But in typical Fuber/Lysp fashion ... they are spending millions $3M+, by last count, to fight the 1 year/90% compliance.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's because drivers like me won't even turn on the app if it's not at least a 2.0 surge. If they doubled the prices the surges would almost disappear overnight.


Probably make more delivering pizzas if it's not 2X surge


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's because drivers like me won't even turn on the app if it's not at least a 2.0 surge. If they doubled the prices the surges would almost disappear overnight.


Yes the flip side of the Uber story


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Fingerprints are a great tool. Any responsible government should start there. I have been FP'd several times and paid for it. Not expensive and it can cut down on the riff-raff. I like the Mayor there wish we had someone like him where I live. Good luck Houston, We drivers deserve to be compensated better and represent a company that has the interests of drivers and riders first. Won't hold my breath and am looking for a job...


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

JJS said:


> Fingerprints are a great tool. Any responsible government should start there. I have been FP'd several times and paid for it. Not expensive and it can cut down on the riff-raff. I like the Mayor there wish we had someone like him where I live. Good luck Houston, We drivers deserve to be compensated better and represent a company that has the interests of drivers and riders first. Won't hold my breath and am looking for a job...


Can you explain the correlation between fingerprint background checks and an increase in contractor pay?

If anything I can see it amounting to a net zero effect or possibly even a decrease in contractor pay. Barriers to entry do not necessarily, in this model, amount to higher pay.

I have an economics degree from a Top 10 University and I fail to see the correlation. One does not necessarily influence the other, does it?


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> I've never seen anything like these people. I really sort of fear for Humanity in general. Next stop is autonomous cars, which no one was really asking for, and then what. No jobs, .0001% of the population controlling most of the wealth.


* Why The Hard-Sell For the "Self-Driving" Car? *

*http://ericpetersautos.com/2016/04/27/hard-sell-self-driving-car/*


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Ca$h4 said:


> * Why The Hard-Sell For the "Self-Driving" Car? *
> 
> *http://ericpetersautos.com/2016/04/27/hard-sell-self-driving-car/*


It is very obvious that no one was asking for this. The number of jobs it will eliminate is staggering. These corporations don't care, they want it all. 
The safety bs is really priceless. It reminds me of Uber claiming tipping is 'racist.'


----------



## radioboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's an idea... Raise the rates up to, say, $1.40, $1.50 per mile and you will get more drivers driving longer hours and the surges die down. Uber created the problem when they dropped rates to the current .87 and .11.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

radioboy said:


> Here's an idea... Raise the rates up to, say, $1.40, $1.50 per mile and you will get more drivers driving longer hours and the surges die down. Uber created the problem when they dropped rates to the current .87 and .11.


They do that because they're trying to bankrupt their competitors and legal taxis. They won't stop doing that. They're also undercutting public transportation with the carpooling garbage, they want to bankrupt that too. This is all straight out of the movie Wall St, these are serious criminally minded people. Threatening to leave over fingerprints and background checks is no small thing, who does that.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

radioboy said:


> Here's an idea... Raise the rates up to, say, $1.40, $1.50 per mile and you will get more drivers driving longer hours and the surges die down. Uber created the problem when they dropped rates to the current .87 and .11.


However, by using the numbers you supplied, if you went from .87 to $1.40 to retain drivers, or to keep them incentivized to drive longer hours, you are basically paying 61% more 24/7, or basically, a 1.6x surge 24/7. That isn't in Uber's favor to do so. Remember they have an almost unlimited supply of drivers. That's what they are trying to keep - low barriers to entry keep their labor "supply" high, which keeps their labor cost low. As demand increases during peak hours/days, they just incentivize as needed in specific locations and/or hours. It's a simple model.

Uber has very little interest in keeping you or I around - they have the metrics. They know the average longevity of a new driver is probably 3-6 months. So as long as they have high attrition, which sounds like they do, they also have to have high recruitment. So that's why they do "refer a friend make $300" deals, and that's why Lyft in Austin had instituted a teaser of "$500 bonus" if you completed so many rides and drove so many hours within the first 30 days.  When the economy sucks, people migrate towards pick up jobs like Uber. When the economy is good, you can make more money working for someone else, so at that point, they have to increase their wages. As long as they have a constant stream of people willing to work and willing to replace those who leave, they won't worry about whatever we as contractors have to say.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Uber thinks they bringing joy to Houston! Just go away Uber nobody gonna miss you!!!


Yes go away uber..


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> They do that because they're trying to bankrupt their competitors and legal taxis. They won't stop doing that. They're also undercutting public transportation with the carpooling garbage, they want to bankrupt that too. This is all straight out of the movie Wall St, these are serious *criminally minded* people. Threatening to leave over fingerprints and background checks is no small thing, who does that.


How does Uber, as a for-profit company, commit crimes, or be criminally minded, by attempting to drive their competition out of the marketplace? They cut prices so they are cheaper than a cab or whatever else is the next best alternative. That is an innovative business model. It's not a crime to undercut your competition. Not like a taxicab can't cut their costs either.

The opposite of what you say is criminal, is actually criminal. To price fix with the cabs is illegal.

Uber will never bankrupt a publicly funded line, such as a bus or subway. Those have virtually unlimited budgets like most other taxpayer funded ventures do. If that were the case the Post Office would be the first to go out of business.


----------



## radioboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Something else that isn't mentioned that needs to be cleared up.. You have to have a TNC license to work within the 610 loop, which is the busiest area in Houston. HOWEVER, you do not need the TNC license to work outside the loop, to drop off inside the loop or to drop off at the airport. The Houston metroplex covers a vast area going from north of Galveston up to Willis all the way east to Baytown and West to right past Katy. 

There are HUGE areas where a non TNC driver can work. 

By the way, the longest part of the application for me was waiting the 4 days for my FBI fingerprints to come back. All in all it took maybe 6-8 hours over the course of a week during my lunch breaks to get this done. 

Lastly, the DRIVERS, not the city, not UBER pay for all of this which amounts to about $150.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

UberDriver512 said:


> However, by using the numbers you supplied, if you went from .87 to $1.40 to retain drivers, or to keep them incentivized to drive longer hours, you are basically paying 61% more 24/7, or basically, a 1.6x surge 24/7. That isn't in Uber's favor to do so. Remember they have an almost unlimited supply of drivers. That's what they are trying to keep - low barriers to entry keep their labor "supply" high, which keeps their labor cost low. As demand increases during peak hours/days, they just incentivize as needed in specific locations and/or hours. It's a simple model.
> 
> Uber has very little interest in keeping you or I around - they have the metrics. They know the average longevity of a new driver is probably 3-6 months. So as long as they have high attrition, which sounds like they do, they also have to have high recruitment. So that's why they do "refer a friend make $300" deals, and that's why Lyft in Austin had instituted a teaser of "$500 bonus" if you completed so many rides and drove so many hours within the first 30 days. When the economy sucks, people migrate towards pick up jobs like Uber. When the economy is good, you can make more money working for someone else, so at that point, they have to increase their wages. As long as they have a constant stream of people willing to work and willing to replace those who leave, they won't worry about whatever we as contractors have to say.


They don't have labor costs. They don't supply vehicles. They don't pay for gas or maintenance. WE supply every cent they bring in. Please tell me where I'm wrong.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Another Uber Driver ... Did Fuber get a pass in Maryland? Seems that they were able to get PSC to grant provisional TNC permits without fingerprints and according to what I read TNC's can apply to PSC for a waiver from fingerprints


The temporary/conditional licence always was planned. Maryland wants a list of the drivers. It will receive that. At that point, it will issue the temporary/provisional licence. It appears that it has backed off on the fingerprint check, but it is going through with the Law Enforcement background check. As I read the report, if you have had an FBI fingerprint check, already, you may submit that to Maryland. Presumably, this would exempt you from any current or future Law Enforcement background checks.

The plan, as I read it, is Maryland gets to know who is driving, where he lives and what he is driving. At that point, Maryland starts its Law Enforcement background check, but without fingerprints. If anything turns up, Maryland yanks to conditional permit, informs the TNC and the TNC does whatever it is going to do or not going to do.

It does state that a waiver of the Law Enforcement background check can be granted under "certain conditions", but fails to specify what those "conditions" are. I wonder if the TNCs can make "arrangements" to have the "conditions" specified. Perhaps; I doubt it, but still can hope, Maryland wants to give Uber a taste of its own bad faith negotiating. It puts up the possibility of "conditions", but never makes any and informs Uber that it can like the Law Enforcement background check, lump it or leave the State. I doubt the last, but still, I can hope.

Thanks for the link. I did know what Maryland was contemplating, and did know that it was planning to issue the temporary/conditional permits, but did not realise that it had come this far with the whole business.



Ziggy said:


> Austin is giving Uber/Lyft 1 year to comply here ... and at that they are only asking for 90% compliance ... I guess the 10% will be the hardcore criminals. But in typical Fuber/Lysp fashion ... they are spending millions $3M+, by last count, to fight the 1 year/90% compliance.


One year to comply is more than enough time for the TNCs. Sadly, it is also more than enough time for another criminal, whose past a private background check failed to uncover, to commit another crime upon a passenger.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> How does Uber, as a for-profit company, commit crimes, or be criminally minded, by attempting to drive their competition out of the marketplace? They cut prices so they are cheaper than a cab or whatever else is the next best alternative. That is an innovative business model. It's not a crime to undercut your competition. Not like a taxicab can't cut their costs either.
> 
> The opposite of what you say is criminal, is actually criminal. To price fix with the cabs is illegal.
> 
> Uber will never bankrupt a publicly funded line, such as a bus or subway. Those have virtually unlimited budgets like most other taxpayer funded ventures do. If that were the case the Post Office would be the first to go out of business.


They're criminally minded by trying to coerce and threaten cities to allow them to operate without fingerprinting or proper background checks. They want to intentionally put the public in danger to increase their profit. That isn't acceptable.

They continuously lie about rate cuts being temporary, knowing thousands of drivers have entered into multi year car leases. They use drivers as cannon fodder.

They blatantly lied about why there is no tip function, but the 'racism' claim seems to have been too rancid for even them to stand by.

The way they've coerced cities to allow them to operate on a separate regulatory playing field in direct competition to heavily regulated taxis is criminal unfair competition.

I don't really feel like rehashing for the millionth time why yellow cabs in NYC are limited in number and standardized in price. I feel like you're just here to troll, so have have fun with that.


----------



## radioboy (Jul 9, 2015)

You are absolutely correct and I didn't think about it that way. Plus, as the mayor said, Uber saying they can't get enough drivers TNC licensed is. "Red Herring"

I was thinking too much.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

radioboy said:


> You are absolutely correct and I didn't think about it that way. Plus, as the mayor said, Uber saying they can't get enough drivers TNC licensed is. "Red Herring"
> 
> I was thinking too much.


The part of it where they sued the city to stop the Mayor from being able to state the number of drivers, then frame fingerprinting as 'unfairly' harming them by limiting numbers, is so disturbing it seems like a movie plot. These people are as ruthless as it gets, even the Mafia seemed to have a weird code of honor, Uber apparently has none at all. They falsely claim they're being 'harmed' while literally trying to circumvent measures necessary to protect the public.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> This is nothing more than Uber wanting to whip up their customer base into influencing local regulation.
> Stay strong, Houston


POSTS # 1-3/ATX 22 : Nice job here !


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> They're criminally minded by trying to coerce and threaten cities to allow them to operate without fingerprinting or proper background checks. They want to intentionally put the public in danger to increase their profit. That isn't acceptable.
> 
> They continuously lie about rate cuts being temporary, knowing thousands of drivers have entered into multi year car leases. They use drivers as cannon fodder.
> 
> ...


No troll here, just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean they are here to stir the pot.

I can't speak for other cities, but here in Austin it's going up for a vote. In other cities I believe after leaving, the city folded and bent the rules for them and usher them back. None of that is criminal. The cities could tell Uber to take a hike and that's it. Then Uber can either operate illegally or leave.

Can you show how the public is in danger by lack of fingerprint background checks? Do we have actual examples of criminal behavior, or are we just talking about "what if's"?

Uber never asked that anyone enter into a car lease. That was the (bad) decision of the contractor. Show me a contract that said that Uber agreed to operate so someone is guaranteed employment?

Tips do not benefit Uber, in fact it costs them money to process it, keep track of it, and report it on your 10-99.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> No troll here, just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean they are here to stir the pot.
> 
> I can't speak for other cities, but here in Austin it's going up for a vote. In other cities I believe after leaving, the city folded and bent the rules for them and usher them back. None of that is criminal. The cities could tell Uber to take a hike and that's it. Then Uber can either operate illegally or leave.
> 
> ...


I figured you'd just launch into a semantics rant. No, it's not technically 'illegal' to pressure a city and politicians to circumvent fingerprinting and background checks and engage in a negative PR campaign against them.

As I used the word, it is a criminal mentality to do so.

They pulled essentially the same thing in France, Germany, etc etc and were booted out for breaking the law. But that's of course not relevant.

Yes, of course it's provable that you're putting the public in danger without proper fingerprinting and background checks. The Mayor cited several examples of people with records who got through.

Nice that you put all of the blame on the drivers for leasing cars. Uber preys on the uninformed, and of course Uber deserves none of the blame.

What benefits Uber about no tips is the false 'hassle free' experience of thinking it's ok not to tip.

I think you should stop driving for Uber and work for management. You posses the exact sort of lack of conscience and penchant for semantics they're looking for.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Probably make more delivering pizzas if it's not 2X surge


Absolutely. And benefits of being an employee.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> I figured you'd just launch into a semantics rant. No, it's not technically 'illegal' to pressure a city and politicians to circumvent fingerprinting and background checks and engage in a negative PR campaign against them.
> 
> As I used the word, it is a criminal mentality to do so.
> 
> ...


I have a Masters in Criminal Justice. Just what is "criminal mentality?" Is that something you just made up? If their mindset is to commit a crime, you should be able to tell me what that crime is. Which as of yet you have not.

So France and Germany kicked them out. That's exactly what needs to happen if a city or territory can't figure out what to do with them. That's the way you do it. You don't cater to them and then complain about being strong armed. Either you take them or leave them. Simple.

Can you show me the number of Uber/Lyft drivers who have committed a crime, and compare that to the sample size of all of the Uber/Lyft drivers registered? Then compare that percentage to the crime data of that entire population. Is it higher or lower? That's how you look and see. Of course you probably did not. Look at data before you cast a wide net.

Uber did not tell anyone to lease a car, no more than a construction foreman told a construction worker to buy a tool kit. If you want to drive you need a car. That is painfully obvious. If you can't afford a car get another job. Uber is not to the sole employer. Go lease a taxi and see how much that is.

It is not an employers obligation to ensure you have a job in a field you choose. Does that happen where you live and work?

Uber doesn't prey on the uniformed. Who in their right mind will enter into a 2-3+ year car lease and expect Uber to stick around and pay you and not change their pay rate? Only a fool.

You act like people don't tip because the app doesn't allow for tips. Have you ever heard of cash? I get tipped on occasion - in cash. Yes it happens. It does not benefit Uber in any way to solicit tips for you or me. But you act like there is no other way to accept a tip. Get a Square reader.

You're right I could work for Uber management. I have a masters degree and a bachelors degree. I owned a multimillion dollar business. I have professional experience. I see things on both sides. Uber is not in this to be philanthropic or to make the city where they operate a better place. They do not exist to make you rich. They do not give a darn about your or I. If you think they should, go find another job. It is clear they are in it for profits for them. That's painfully clear. You can complain all day about it but nothing will change. Get over it.

I do not depend on Uber to pay my bills, and I do not expect Uber to lower their profits to keep me or anyone else around. Why? Because they have a model where you and I can be replaced with someone who will work for whatever they are paying.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> Can you show how the public is in danger by lack of fingerprint background checks? Do we have actual examples of criminal behavior, or are we just talking about "what if's"?


This has been covered multiple times in multiple threads. It's not "what if."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> Can you show me the number of Uber/Lyft drivers who have committed a crime, and compare that to the sample size of all of the Uber/Lyft drivers registered? Then compare that percentage to the crime data of that entire population. Is it higher or lower? That's how you look and see. Of course you probably did not. Look at data before you cast a wide net.


If someone is driving the public around they should be held to a higher standard than the general population. If 10% of the population are criminals, that doesn't mean it's ok that the same % are taxi drivers. Btw that's what Uber drivers are.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> I have a Masters in Criminal Justice. Just what is "criminal mentality?" Is that something you just made up? If their mindset is to commit a crime, you should be able to tell me what that crime is. Which as of yet you have not.
> 
> So France and Germany kicked them out. That's exactly what needs to happen if a city or territory can't figure out what to do with them. That's the way you do it. You don't cater to them and then complain about being strong armed. Either you take them or leave them. Simple.
> 
> ...


You're saying nothing.

You want proof that fingerprinting and proper background checks are necessary? Remarkable statement.

Again, you seem like the type of conscienceless Ayn Randian type who would do well in Uber's management.

It's frankly depressing that people like you exist.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> You're saying nothing.
> 
> You want proof that fingerprinting and proper background checks are necessary? Remarkable statement.
> 
> ...


Sorry, so when you hear a dissenting opinion who asks you to provide proof, you resort to personal attacks?

How does that work for you?


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> Sorry, so when you hear a dissenting opinion who asks you to provide proof, you resort to personal attacks?
> 
> How does that work for you?


It's not a dissenting opinion, it's intentional ignorance.

The Mayor cited people with records getting through the inadequate checks, but aside from that it's disturbing to pretend proper background checks and fingerprinting are not necessary.

I'm frankly not interested if you feel personally attacked.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If someone is driving the public around they should be held to a higher standard than the general population. If 10% of the population are criminals, that doesn't mean it's ok that the same % are taxi drivers. Btw that's what Uber drivers are.


You're right, it should be lower than the populous.

But those who aren't in the criminal justice field may not understand that there is no such thing as "crime prevention," only " crime management."

Uber has to employ a certain amount of drivers and pay them low wages to remain profitable.

We know the average Uber contract driver quits between 3-6 months.

Thus, Uber needs access to as many eligible drivers as possible, since they are in need of constant supply.

This causes Uber to want to eliminate as many barriers to sign up as possible. It ruins their business model if you have to wait weeks or months to get a $12-15/hour job. Chances are you will find another job that pays the same and no wear and tear on your car.

None of this necessarily translates to nefarious intent. Uber simply has in interest in getting someone to start driving today instead of in a few weeks or months. It will put a huge dent in their labor pool.

But to say they are looking to hire crooks, well, that's simply unproven.

I've asked for proof. Nobody has been able to furnish the data, or do the data crunching.

Someone who believes they are right needs to pull the FBI UCR or NIBRS data for a particular city and pull the Uber criminal history numbers and let's have an intelligent conversation instead of "poor me" and Uber is so horrible.

Why haven't you quit if Uber is so horrible?


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> It's not a dissenting opinion, it's intentional ignorance.
> 
> The Mayor cited people with records getting through the inadequate checks, but aside from that it's disturbing to pretend proper background checks and fingerprinting are not necessary.
> 
> I'm frankly not interested if you feel personally attacked.


No ignorance here buddy. I am quite educated. You I'm not so sure about. Care to list your formal education?

Show me the data. Do you not know how to research it?

No personal attacks felt. Just makes me laugh when ignorant people cannot hold up their end of a debate and then resort to personal attacks because they are clearly losing an argument in which they lack the evidence, and I assume, the proper reasoning skills and education, to formulate an educated response.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This has been covered multiple times in multiple threads. It's not "what if."


So it should be easy to find right? So show me the data. No "I feel like it," I mean actual data. One arrest is not data. Are you educated enough to comprehend?


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> No ignorance here buddy. I am quite educated. You I'm not so sure about. Care to list your formal education?
> 
> Show me to data. Do you not know how to research it?
> 
> No personal attacks felt. Just makes me laugh when ignorant people cannot hold up their end of a debate and then resort to personal attacks because they are clearly losing an argument in which they lack the evidence, and I assume, the proper reasoning skills and education, to formulate an educated response.


Your intent is to take the number of people who got through checks and the number of incidents and compare it to the total number of drivers.

It will then be made to appear insignificant.

The Mayor of Houston, who unlike you does not appear to be a Sociopath, has an obligation to have full proper background checks and fingerprinting in place. A single person getting through who should not is as relevant to him as 100.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> You're right, it should be lower than the populous.
> 
> But those who aren't in the criminal justice field may not understand that there is no such thing as "crime prevention," only " crime management."
> 
> ...


No one said they are looking to hire crooks. but they aren't looking to not hire them, either.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No one said they are looking to hire crooks. but they aren't looking to not hire them, either.


They're also clearly lying about it harming their business, but the Mayor is under a gag order because of their lawsuit and can't state the number of drivers they have. He indicated they have a enormous amount more drivers than Houston taxi permits.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

No one said they are looking to hire crooks. but they aren't looking to not hire them, either.


UberDriver512 said:


> So it should be easy to find right? So show me the data. No "I feel like it," I mean actual data. One arrest is not data. Are you educated enough to comprehend?


I've already posted about this before, as have others. Btw there are plenty of educated folks here, but you don't need a degree to know you're the one who is trying to say he's smarter than everyone else JUST because of his degree.

I am confused you apparently own a cat. Most guys with cats are aren't so insecure.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> Your intent is to take the number of people who got through checks and the number of incidents and compare it to the total number of drivers.
> 
> It will then be made to appear insignificant.
> 
> The Mayor of Houston, who unlike you does not appear to be a Sociopath, has an obligation to have full proper background checks and fingerprinting in place. A single person getting through who should not is as relevant to him as 100.


You're absolutely right. It is insignificant. Can you say it is significant? How many Uber drivers, let's say in just Houston, are there? Is it higher or lower than the populous of Houston? Do you even know?

Also you ignored where I asked you about your formal education. So let me call you out on that again.

I'm not a sociopath because I disagree with you, sorry. The Mayor of Houston, Annise Parker, is an idiot. She has a laundry list of stupid things she tried to do, many illegal, like making the City Attorney's Office serve a subpoena on a church for copies of sermons when she disagreed with their message.

The Mayor's Office has no data to prove that fingerprint based background checks are any more reliable than computer based background checks. I too have no desire to have crooks driving for Uber, but Uber is not in it for public safety, you, me, or anyone else. They are in it for MONEY.

A single person will slip through the cracks due to human error, let alone a background check.

My point is, we have to proof a fingerprint based check is any better than a computer based one. Nobody has the evidence to back it up.

I don't want criminals driving for Uber either. But Uber doesn't care. I think we all agree on that.

But since you don't like the message you choose to crucify the guy telling you that Uber doesn't care about you, me, or public safety.

Your claims were outlandish and still are. You lack proof for what you have said. And when I called you out on it you got mad. So sorry.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No one said they are looking to hire crooks. but they aren't looking to not hire them, either.
> 
> I've already posted about this before, as have others. Btw there are plenty of educated folks here, but you don't need a degree to know you're the one who is trying to say he's smarter than everyone else JUST because of his degree.
> 
> I am confused you apparently own a cat. Most guys with cats are aren't so insecure.


Yes, you're right. It is not in Uber's interest to wait on a fingerprint based return. If it could be done just as fast they wouldn't care most likely. They are concerned with TIME. It hurts their business model.

So you lack a formal education, yet you choose to engage in a conversation that is probably above your pay grade so to speak, and you get upset about it when someone calls you on it? Anyone with a postgraduate degree in the subject at hand (criminal justice) will of course ask you for data. Just because you decided to engage in the conversation without the proper education and data doesn't mean I'm the bad guy here. That unfortunately makes you the one who has to prove your allegation, however.

No insecurity here. Just because I asked you for evidence and you can't locate it, only means you are making an allegation which you have no data to back it up.

So sorry you lack an education. Maybe Uber needs to get discounts for their drivers at the local Junior College.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> You're absolutely right. It is insignificant. Can you say it is significant? How many Uber drivers, let's say in just Houston, are there? Is it higher or lower than the populous of Houston? Do you even know?
> 
> Also you ignored where I asked you about your formal education. So let me call you out on that again.
> 
> ...


And there you have it.

It's not insignificant to the Mayor of Houston. You are a Sociopath, he is not.

See ya.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

radioboy said:


> HOWEVER, you do not need the TNC license to work outside the loop, to drop off inside the loop or to drop off at the airport.
> 
> QUOTE]
> Not true. You can drop off. You can't legally pick up inside the Houston corporate limits. That extends beyond Beltway 8 in many areas. If you read the airport rules you technically cannot drop off or pick up without an airport permit. They are not enforcing the dropping off if you have a city permit however.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> Uber scorched earth diplomacy. Uber will never give up Houston, IMHO. After the Mayor's speech, it's Uber's move. Don't know if money envelopes will work in this case because Mayor put such heavy emphasis on "Safety."


Are you saying Mayor Porker was gifted with an envelope?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> Yes, you're right. It is not in Uber's interest to wait on a fingerprint based return. If it could be done just as fast they wouldn't care most likely. They are concerned with TIME. It hurts their business model.
> 
> So you lack a formal education, yet you choose to engage in a conversation that is probably above your pay grade so to speak, and you get upset about it when someone calls you on it?
> 
> ...


I didn't say I wasn't educated. I just don't think my degrees are relevant.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I didn't say I wasn't educated. I just don't think my degrees are relevant.


And so what degree(s) do you have? Doesn't practically every degree teach you to back your theory up with data? Unless it is like dance or art I guess.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> And there you have it.
> 
> It's not insignificant to the Mayor of Houston. You are a Sociopath, he is not.
> 
> See ya.


I'm not a sociopath just because you cannot formulate a cognitive argument.

I will assume by your lack of information that you are clearly uneducated, and thus, driving for Uber is the only career choice you have.

Some of us are more fortunate and have formal education and other skill sets which allow us to drive for Uber for fun and extra cash, or not drive for Uber at all.

So sorry you're not one of those guys.

Good night.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Absolutely. And benefits of being an employee.


Plus every pizza place I've ever ordered from encourages the buyer to tip the driver.

I've never tipped less than $5 on a single pizza ... $10 if it's raining; maybe I'm too generous


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> They're also clearly lying about it harming their business, but the Mayor is under a gag order because of their lawsuit and can't state the number of drivers they have. He indicated they have a enormous amount more drivers than Houston taxi permits.


If the city was smart they would make sure it DOES take 4 months from now on. That would cut down the number of drivers. After all, what could Uber say?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> And so what degree(s) do you have? Doesn't practically every degree teach you to back your theory up with data? Unless it is like dance or art I guess.


Science. So I deal with plenty of data.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Plus every pizza place I've ever ordered from encourages the buyer to tip the driver.
> 
> I've never tipped less than $5 on a single pizza ... $10 if it's raining; maybe I'm too generous


Average for me was about $4. So you're good at $5. Great at $10. Here at least. Funnily rain doesn't help much here, except volume of calls goes up. But cold makes folks tip more.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Science. So I deal with plenty of data.


Excellent! So why don't you produce the data? Does it not benefit your stance on the matter?


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> They're also clearly lying about it harming their business, but the Mayor is under a gag order because of their lawsuit and can't state the number of drivers they have. He indicated they have a enormous amount more drivers than Houston taxi permits.


That's incredible because the NYC Taxi commission actually posts online all transportation businesses with addresses, vehicles with license plate info, and a driver list with driver addresses.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberDriver512 said:


> The Mayor of Houston, Annise Parker, is an idiot.


Maybe you need to follow your own advise and do some research before you post the incorrect Mayor of Houston. The Mayor of Houston is Sylvester Turner, here's his press conference


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberDriver512 said:


> Yes, you're right. It is not in Uber's interest to wait on a fingerprint based return. If it could be done just as fast they wouldn't care most likely. They are concerned with TIME. It hurts their business model.


Actually, Austin stated that fingerprint reports from their vendor will be completed within 24-48 hours ... Uber still rejected this.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

The Calgary Mayor calls Travis a [email protected] and tells a lyft driver that their office had known criminals make it through ubers background checks. Here is just another example of how uber tries to bully local cities and starts illegally. I'm glad some mayors are holding their ground. The video seems to be a candid honest opinion by the mayor filmed by a dashcam.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Maybe you need to follow your own advise and do some research before you post the incorrect Mayor of Houston. The Mayor of Houston is Sylvester Turner, here's his press conference


Everyone needs to watch this video and realize what a first class jerk Uber and Co is. When I started driving in Dallas in 2014, rates were near $1.40 a mile and there was much debate at city hall about passing an ordinance to allow Uber and Lyft to operate. I never attended one of those meetings but was tempted to at the time.... demanding Uber be legal because drivers were making good money and riders were happy.

Then Uber executes the playbook. Get everyone hooked, rip rates out from under drivers and flood the streets with unlimited cars. Riders are still hooked so move on to public pressure, threats and petitions to force backlash against any city that resists. If I could have foreseen it, damn straight I'd have attended one of those meetings and argued against Uber's tactics. They could care less about ridiculously low rates, regulations or drivers making a living.

It's all about make as much money as you can at the expense of as many people as you can. Hopefully the city of Houston will stand strong on this one.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> Everyone needs to watch this video and realize what a first class jerk Uber and Co is. When I started driving in Dallas in 2014, rates were near $1.40 a mile and there was much debate at city hall about passing an ordinance to allow Uber and Lyft to operate. I never attended one of those meetings but was tempted to at the time.... demanding Uber be legal because drivers were making good money and riders were happy.
> 
> Then Uber executes the playbook. Get everyone hooked, rip rates out from under drivers and flood the streets with unlimited cars. Riders are still hooked so move on to public pressure, threats and petitions to force backlash against any city that resists. If I could have foreseen it, damn straight I'd have attended one of those meetings and argued against Uber's tactics. They could care less about ridiculously low rates, regulations or drivers making a living.
> 
> It's all about make as much money as you can at the expense of as many people as you can. Hopefully the city of Houston will stand strong on this one.


Agreed ... this video is getting a lot of play on Twitter & Facebook. If Uber will accept fingerprinting in NYC, why not Houston and Austin? Certainly our residents deserve the same protection as NYC


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't know how people view the city regulations in Houston


Richard Cranium said:


> Here is the press conference with Sylvester Turner our Mayor and City COuncil members.
> They are not going to last IMHO.


I love that guy.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

UberDriver512 said:


> Yes, you're right. It is not in Uber's interest to wait on a fingerprint based return. If it could be done just as fast they wouldn't care most likely. They are concerned with TIME. It hurts their business model.
> 
> So you lack a formal education, yet you choose to engage in a conversation that is probably above your pay grade so to speak, and you get upset about it when someone calls you on it? Anyone with a postgraduate degree in the subject at hand (criminal justice) will of course ask you for data. Just because you decided to engage in the conversation without the proper education and data doesn't mean I'm the bad guy here. That unfortunately makes you the one who has to prove your allegation, however.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, there are a lot of extremely intelligent people in the world who don't have undergraduate or post graduate degrees. I know a lot of total idiots with pieces of paper from a university. I honestly believe that people can always make valid points as long as they can read and write well and have a proficient grasp of the English language. Signed - College Dropout


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

UberDriver512 said:


> How does Uber, as a for-profit company, commit crimes, or be criminally minded, by attempting to drive their competition out of the marketplace? They cut prices so they are cheaper than a cab or whatever else is the next best alternative. That is an innovative business model. It's not a crime to undercut your competition. Not like a taxicab can't cut their costs either.
> 
> The opposite of what you say is criminal, is actually criminal. To price fix with the cabs is illegal.
> 
> Uber will never bankrupt a publicly funded line, such as a bus or subway. Those have virtually unlimited budgets like most other taxpayer funded ventures do. If that were the case the Post Office would be the first to go out of business.


Travis Kalanick is being currently sued in antitrust court for price fixing. 
Definition of a criminal organization: Skirting or totally ignoring local transportation regulation and putting hundreds of drivers on the road. Ignoring cease and desist orders. Bypassing employment regulations by misclassification of drivers. Insurance fraud. Are those enough examples for you?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POSTS # 1-3/ATX 22 : Nice job here !


Thank you!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Uber and Lyft have contributed over $8 million to attempt to purchase the election in Austin. For the amount of money spent in one city to fight fair and actually still very light regulation, they could've paid to have every current driver in the United States fingerprinted and background checked. 
There's more to the issue, and fingerprinting is the lynch pin. If drivers are fingerprinted, the city has information on how many active drivers there are. This could expose other lies that these companies are undoubtedly telling about the number of rides given, which would affect the 1% payout of gross revenue to the city.


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

Uber please leave!!!


----------



## trickynikki (Oct 26, 2015)

The video with the mayor of Calgary, a key point he raised is the city licensing fee that Uber said was too much for drivers. The mayor said that cab drivers shouldn't have to subsidize enforcement.

Uber will fight any kind of regulation. Some jurisdictions are willing to bend at first but later bring in more rules as the UberX model clearly has flaws. Riders may feel that a rating system puts them in some sort of control but that is clearly a farse.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> With all due respect, there are a lot of extremely intelligent people in the world who don't have undergraduate or post graduate degrees. I know a lot of total idiots with pieces of paper from a university. I honestly believe that people can always make valid points as long as they can read and write well and have a proficient grasp of the English language. Signed - College Dropout


Travis Kalanick, Bill Gates, and Mark Zuckerberg are all college dropouts.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> Uber and Lyft have contributed over $8 million to attempt to purchase the election in Austin. For the amount of money spent in one city to fight fair and actually still very light regulation, they could've paid to have every current driver in the United States fingerprinted and background checked.
> There's more to the issue, and fingerprinting is the lynch pin. If drivers are fingerprinted, the city has information on how many active drivers there are. This could expose other lies that these companies are undoubtedly telling about the number of rides given, which would affect the 1% payout of gross revenue to the city.


There's a lot that doesn't make sense about Uber. I get Big Motor investing in them, because more cars on the road equals more car sales. But, that doesn't explain the billion dollar investors in the later rounds. Qatar Investment in for Billions - maybe for higher petroleum demand? Collective Data is a venture investor in Big Data technology. Makes me wonder who Uber is selling data to. There's too much esoteric nefariousness surrounding Uber.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Foober makes rules, regulations, and laws. They don't follow them.


Uber does not follow any Rules or Regulations as, they are above the Law. Want you to follow all their Rules. What a Freaking twisted Corporation. Managed & operated by a ego maniac.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

UberDriver512 said:


> You're right, it should be lower than the populous.
> 
> But those who aren't in the criminal justice field may not understand that there is no such thing as "crime prevention," only " crime management."
> 
> ...


You can get the proof. Request Uber to lift the gag order on City of Houston & you will have all your answers.
With all the accumulation of degrees, *simple common sense* has to be applied to get an answer. 
Yes everyone has sense but its common.
Just like the Mayor stated Drop the gag order & you have the answer.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> Travis Kalanick is being currently sued in antitrust court for price fixing.
> Definition of a criminal organization: Skirting or totally ignoring local transportation regulation and putting hundreds of drivers on the road. Ignoring cease and desist orders. Bypassing employment regulations by misclassification of drivers. Insurance fraud. Are those enough examples for you?


Only if Bart says so.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

You're right it is Sylvester. My bad.

Again, where is the data I ask?

Nobody can produce it. Hence with a lack of information, just attack the poster who happens to have a dissenting opinion.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> You can get the proof. Request Uber to lift the gag order on City of Houston & you will have all your answers.
> With all the accumulation of degrees, *simple common sense* has to be applied to get an answer.
> Yes everyone has sense but its common.
> Just like the Mayor stated Drop the gag order & you have the answer.


I asked for FBI UCR or NIBRS data. That is open source information that you don't need to go through the City of Houston to obtain. The gag order has no bearing on open source FBI UCR or NIBRS data.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> With all due respect, there are a lot of extremely intelligent people in the world who don't have undergraduate or post graduate degrees. I know a lot of total idiots with pieces of paper from a university. I honestly believe that people can always make valid points as long as they can read and write well and have a proficient grasp of the English language. Signed - College Dropout


Sorry if you find that offensive, it was not directed towards you. It was directed towards the gentleman who tried to engage in a debate about Criminal Justice issues (background checks and potential for associated criminal activity), but didn't possess the information required (the data set) to prove his point.

Yes one can look at a data set without a formal education and make sense of it, however, most people who lack a formal education don't know what a data set is, don't have the statistical education to make sense of the data, and don't even know a data set is how one would show empirical evidence that their argument is valid.

When debating a Criminal Justice topic with someone with a Master's Degree in Criminal Justice and 26 years in that field, I would hope one brings to the table some evidence, not a "just how I feel," or a "what if."

My apologies if this comes across as too harsh. The Internet is filled with opinions.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Love to see uber getting F***** makes me feel good..


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

It doesn't pay to fight city hall. Is a no win


----------



## radioboy (Jul 9, 2015)

*I've* been thinking about this and it is really a no brainer.

*If Lyft was smart, it would reverse its stance on FBI background checks and market itself as the "Safer Rideshare Service" 
*
I honestly think if the mainstream press get on top of this and have open discussions on the air about how Uber is trying to circumvent the law and demanding practices that do make passengers feel safe be repealed, it could sway public opinion and damage Uber's credibility. You know damn well these 24 hour news channels would have their anchors and reporters talking like the end is Neigh. Their B roll would be nothing but video of every Uber story that involved an accident, a killing or police intervention. It could end up being a nightmare for Uber. Double that if another Rideshare company made a public relations person available to the media to discuss how their system of vetting drivers is on par with other drivers doing the same type of work and that their number one priority was driver and passenger safety. Then they would talk about how they don't understand why Uber would want to jeopardize the lives of their passengers.

Plus, the most important part of this is the drivers themselves having this discussion easily a dozen times a night with their passengers and I'm sure most TNC drivers will tell their passengers the process to become licensed, the actual wait time to get your TNC License is about a week, how they themselves think Uber should stick with the FBI the current system and listen as passenger after passenger tell them that they don't want Uber to leave but it would definitely make using Uber harder since their safety isn't a priority for Uber.

Public opinion can crash a business faster then investors pulling out.

It doesn't even have to be Lyft. It's just needs to be a company that has a robust app, money to spend on rapid expansion and a team nimble and quick enough to open markets as fast as they can.

There is already a built in driver base that could be tapped into immediately. On boarding drivers that are already TNC licensed could be done by the hundreds of done right and a company could launch a city within a week once they get set up.

But, don't forget, Uber's end game is driverless cars having passengers in them at all times. They look at the drivers as commodities. Nothing more. The city managers may love you because you have a 4.9 rating with 2000 trips and a great car. The executives at Uber don't give a shit. If you are a 20%er they would be happy if you quit so they can stop paying you more.

I say all of that because another company may have the same end game and even though they decide to take the high road and agree that all TNC drivers should go through the same vetting process as a cab driver, it doesn't mean they will look at the drivers any different.

I really do love working as a Rideshare driver and the city employees have always been helpful to me. But, it doesn't have to be Uber. I'd love for it to be Uber but that maybe wishful thinking.

Sorry for the ramble and hopefully I don't get hammered for this.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Love to see this in Dallas....looks like uber is going to have a rough year...wish every city does this and guess what, Uber wont be recruiting tons of driver making them slave of the system. Who is going to have finger printed when u wanna drive part time. Uber off lol....


----------

